# Überzeichnen



## baroque (16. Jun 2009)

Hi all ,

ich habe ein Problem bei einem RPG-Projekt : Es gibt ein "Gamepanel", auf dem sich der Character umherbewegt (dieses wird von der Überklasse GUI erzeugt), und ein Fightpanel auf dem die Kämpfe ausgetragen werden. Z.Z. wird das Fightpanel innerhalb des Gamepanel erzeugt, was zu einer unschönen Transparenz führt - das Gamepanel bleibt immer ein bisschen sichtbar, "scheint" also quasi durch den Kampfbildschirm hindurch. Das stört enorm.  Leider ist das Ganze schon in ziemlich viel Code verstrickt, so dass es ein erheblicher Aufwand wäre das Fightpanel ebenfalls aus der GUI heraus starten zu lassen - daher also meine Frage : gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Gamepanel vom Fightpanel quasi komplett überzeichnen zu lassen? (Die Visibility vom Gamepanel herunterzusetzen funktioniert nicht, da das Fightpanel ja quasi da drin steckt)

mfg


----------



## Quaxli (16. Jun 2009)

Wie soll man darauf antworten ohne Code zu kennen? Die grundsätzliche Frage ist doch, warum Dein FightPanel durchsichtig ist, oder?
Bastle mal ein kleines kompilierbares Beispiel an dem man das Problem nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## baroque (17. Jun 2009)

Problem hat sich erledigt, offenbar haben sich die mit paint gemalten Sachen mit den Swingkomponenten irgendwie nicht vertragen  - habe es behoben indem ich einen Boolean der prüft ob ein fightpanel aktiv ist in ein if-statement der paint-Methode eingebaut. Hurra!


----------

